

Ask HN: How do you deal with a dull co-founder? - angrydude

A few years ago, I started a startup with a friend of mine. This friend was not a technical guy, but he was hardworking and did all of the manual tasks that the startup needed. His role was invaluable at the time.<p>Fast forward a few years later, and the guy has not changed in the least. Even though he studied business, he has not learned any new business skills. He does not participate in any strategy discussions, because he has no ideas. He is unwilling to learn to do software development. He cannot manage any projects - you need to manage him to manage a task.<p>Basically, he just stayed the same and could not adapt to the changing needs of our startup. He's very comfortable doing manual tasks, but the tasks that need intelligence, he cannot do.<p>He would be a competent guy as one of the extras in the startup, but due to his founding role, hes at the top. He refuses to part with any money, so I cannot hire anyone else, and he knows that he will not get this opportunity to work in a company like this, so he does not want to sell his shares or quit.<p>He's extremely poor in communication - often not replying emails or misunderstanding what was asked. So right now, we hardly even talk, much less strategize. His dullness has seeped into me, and the people I manage.<p>What can I do? Is my only choice to leave the company?
======
jacquesm
> Is my only choice to leave the company?

No, you could make him a buy-out offer that is reasonable. If that doesn't
work ask him to buy you out based on the same valuation.

~~~
arethuza
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shotgun_clause>

~~~
jacquesm
Exactly. Judging from the wording of the post the OP does not have on in his
shareholder agreement or he would not be asking the question to begin with. So
now, even without the clause to get the other party to accept this either way
is going to be an act of delicate diplomacy.

------
michael_dorfman
Do you have a Board of Directors? If so, take this problem to them.

If not, pitch your co-founder on the idea of bringing in a Board-- to start
with, one or two people that you both respect, and who you think could help
you move the business forward.

Conflicts between founders can turn very nasty indeed, believe me. Better to
address this one sooner rather than later.

------
trevelyan
It sounds like you're just not growing as quickly as you would like and are
taking your frustrations out on him. The things you want him to do ("strategy
discussions", "project management") don't sound like things I'd delegate to
someone dull or passive.

When there is the potential for conflict with someone, try to handle
communications face-to-face, or over the phone at least. That might also help
energize both you and him. And consider thinking of "re-energizing the
company" as part of your job description too.

------
kreedskulls
What have you done to help him get better? My Co-Founder made me a much better
business person than I was before I met him and I was able to reciprocate that
favor to him as well. If you understand how he is then you should learn how to
motivate him and make him better.

It seems to me he did all the grunt work in the beginning maybe he feels like
he is being used.

You should talk to him and Fix it.

------
andrewstuart
Be honest with your cofounder about how you feel.

------
s1234d
Six Thinking Hats

